# Fetal Heartbeat, Midwife unable to find, should I worry ??



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi

I wonder if you could help me? I am 14weeks +4days pregnant today yesterday I went for my routine midwife appointment. The midwife decided to try and listen for the fetal heart with sonicaid due to previous bleeding and complications I have had to try and reassure me.
She was unable to hear it ! ! 

Since she couldn't hear the FH she is sending me for yet another scan on Thursday ! ! Now I am in a panic ! ! Could you help me by telling me whether this is normal at 14 weeks not to be able to find the FH

My background is:  At 9 weeks started bleeding and was told that original twin pregnancy, one twin had died. I have bleeding on and off since and had repeat scans at 10, 11, and 12 weeks all showing everything to be fine with baby. Since my last scan I have bled but only brown blood no fresh blood like I had previously had and the last scan showed there was still an area of haemarrhage underneath the pregnancy sac.

Heres hoping everything is ok

Sarah x x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, sometimes it can be difficult to pick up a baby's heartbeat if he/she is lying within the pelvis, or doesn't stay still.

Personally I would want to be scanned today rather than go through another long night of worry.

Do you have an early pregnancy assessment unit that you could contact? If not, I would get in contact with your midwife again, tell her how worried you are and ask for a scan this afternoon.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------

